# Yarn shops in London



## EllieJ (Jan 27, 2013)

My niece is in London for the semester 1/2013 to 5/2013 and I would like for her to check out the yarns stores and purchase some yarn I would not be be able to get in the States. Any help on where to go and yarns to buy would be so helpful. Thanks from Ellie in Virginia, USA


----------



## EllieJ (Jan 27, 2013)

I live in the piedmont region of Virginia, at the foot of the mountains, in a small, lovely town called Culpeper.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.yelp.com/search?find_desc=yarn+shops&find_loc=London

While there over last Labor Day, I visited the Liberty Store (love it's character and great for bring home gifts) Yarn supply is small, but great quilting and tapestry needles. Also visited John Lewis and their supply is also small.

Visited I Knit London - near the Waterloo underground stop. Loved the feel of this neighborhood with it's street ventures - casual shops and cafes - great place to find cleaners, barbers, hardware stores, etc. Great shop with friendly propietor and his dog. I asked for some locally grown/spun yarn and found some beautiful aqua merino from Leicaster (I hope I spelled that correctly). I'd love to have made it to the other places - well, another time!!


----------



## Joanna88 (Oct 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.yelp.com/search?find_desc=yarn+shops&find_loc=London
> 
> While there over last Labor Day, I visited the Liberty Store (love it's character and great for bring home gifts) Yarn supply is small, but great quilting and tapestry needles. Also visited John Lewis and their supply is also small.
> 
> Visited I Knit London - near the Waterloo underground stop. Loved the feel of this neighborhood with it's street ventures - casual shops and cafes - great place to find cleaners, barbers, hardware stores, etc. Great shop with friendly propietor and his dog. I asked for some locally grown/spun yarn and found some beautiful aqua merino from Leicaster (I hope I spelled that correctly). I'd love to have made it to the other places - well, another time!!


Yes,a visit to I Knit in London is a Must!


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.yelp.com/search?find_desc=yarn+shops&find_loc=London
> I asked for some locally grown/spun yarn and found some beautiful aqua merino from Leicaster (I hope I spelled that correctly). I'd love to have made it to the other places - well, another time!!


Leicester. Many words are not what you think. Pronounced 'Lester'.

The yarn might not have been merino, it might have been from a Leicester Longwool sheep - similar to merino in its softness and lustre. It is a rare breed so needs to be supported.


----------



## jo everest (May 28, 2011)

John Lewis in Oxford Street has a great range of yarns and knitting books needles etc. I love looking at the ones I cant afford just for fun. going tomorrow with a friend and having lunch in their very nice restaurant. :lol:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I agree about I-knit. There is also Loop in Islington.


----------



## kniton (Feb 23, 2011)

Apropos Leicester yarn (I know not the main topic) I recently ordered yarn from the West Yorkshire Spinners (www,wyspinners,com) and they have lovely wools both natural and dyed. I bought some gorgeous mohair and will be buying some natural Blue Faced Leicester wool next. I love the fact that they are sourcing, spinning and selling some wools locally. Proves that it can be done.

Anyway back to YS in London, this list might help:

http://www.spittingyarn.com/blog/?page_id=156

I'm envious of your niece. I'd give anything to have four whole months in London. Hope she gets a rail pass and goes out and sees the rest of England. She must not miss Bath at a bare minimum.......


----------



## kniton (Feb 23, 2011)

Whoops, make that www.wyspinners.com


----------



## Perjury (Jan 21, 2013)

There is a brilliant online lady who sells yarn at much reduced prices. I buy most of my stuff from her and she sells to Australia, NZ, USA, as well as all over Europe and UK of course. Well worth a check on her website at www.thewoollyjumper.co.uk.


----------



## kniton (Feb 23, 2011)

Perjury said:


> There is a brilliant online lady who sells yarn at much reduced prices. I buy most of my stuff from her and she sells to Australia, NZ, USA, as well as all over Europe and UK of course. Well worth a check on her website at www.thewoollyjumper.co.uk.


Is this an ebay vendor? That's what I seem to find when I enter your link in my search bar......
Thanks.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I just looked at the tag and that's it. I just asked the proprietor that I wanted something produced locally and this is what he gave me.


Oldhenwife said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.yelp.com/search?find_desc=yarn+shops&find_loc=London
> ...


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

I was in the London area last November. There were two lovely shops in Burry St. Edmonds and a nice shop in Ely, these shops are north east of London. I got some nice yarn to these shops.

Rhonda


----------



## Perjury (Jan 21, 2013)

You can choose to buy either through Ebay or (as I do) buy directly from Woolly Jumper but it really makes no difference, the service is just the same. I am fortunate in that I live very near and can even collect my wool although I only discovered her through Ebay. Just been today to pick up another bundle and wonder however I am going to get the time to knit it all.


----------



## Perjury (Jan 21, 2013)

Once on the site just click on any item (wool or needles or anything) when that comes up look somewhere bottom left for seller details which gives telephone number, email or her address. Hope this helped.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

My favourite in London is All the Fun of the Fair at
Unit 2.8 Kingly Court
off Carnaby St
Carnaby
London
W1B 5PW

Not a huge stock but a lovely shop in a very nice arcade - and the ladies in the shop are really lovely!!


----------



## to-cath (Feb 27, 2013)

Where is Loop, in Islington? I used to visit a friend who lived near the market, in Camden Passage.


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

I love Jitterbug yarn (sock weight but you can use it for shawls and other things too). It is made in Wales and now in the US, seems to only available on eBay and maybe mail order. My local LYS used to carry it but doesn't anymore. One hank has enough yardage to get two socks out of. It is beautiful variegated merino yarn in lots of colors and probably cheaper in the UK.


----------



## emmatonoose (Nov 26, 2012)

looked them up online,read reviews then saw one that said the brick and mortar shop had closed 
sad


London Girl said:


> My favourite in London is All the Fun of the Fair at
> Unit 2.8 Kingly Court
> off Carnaby St
> Carnaby
> ...


 :-D


----------

